# και στα δικά σου



## luciano46

The right translation is : same to you ? or in italian : altrettanto ?
Thank you for the replay


----------



## shawnee

Yes and no. It is a return gesture of good wishes, but more than that it is specific to the occasion. It most likely refers to an engagement or a wedding. This is the reply to a well wisher, but not in so many words. The reply means; may good wishes accompany you when you also find yourself engaged or married or something similar 'τα δικά σου' - your (day of celebration)


----------



## luciano46

Thank you !!


----------



## winegrower

Actually it is an encouragement to follow the same route, wished to an unmarried guest in a joyous occassion, namely a wedding or engagement. There is a lugubrious exception, when this wish is said after the death of a monk in Mountain Athos.
A common variation is the wish "και στα δικά μας οι ελεύθερες!" that single girls wish each other when they hear that somebody is married!


----------



## luciano46

letteraly for the single girls: we *free people* wish to be *Also at our *(celebration day). Is it right? 
As far as the exception for the death of monk concerns , I do not understand what literally means this wish


----------



## winegrower

luciano46 said:


> letteraly for the single girls: we *free people* wish to be *Also at our *(celebration day). Is it right?
> As far as the exception for the death of monk concerns , I do not understand what literally means this wish


Yes, that's what it means!
As for the monks, since they believe that after death they'll go to meet their Lord, they are so happy that they wish each other to die!


----------



## winegrower

syrtos.as said:


> maybe an Italian translation for στα δικά σου/σας/μας could be "alla tua/vostra/nostra"


Ciao Alberto
I was just informed of your reply to this old thread. Anyway, I believe that the italian "alla tua" refers to "la salute", don't youn think so?
Saluti e buon anno!


----------



## danoisedelacobra

Note those occasions that it's inappropriate, such as sad events and the case of old people that are not going to be engaged, married or have children any more...

Not to mention married people


----------

